
Auto-Scaling Web Sites Using Amazon EC2 and Scalr - iamelgringo
http://developer.amazonwebservices.com/connect/entry.jspa?externalID=1603
======
progdan
Open-source projects need contributors not complainers. From what I've seen on
the Google discussion forum there are dozens and dozens of people using Scalr
on their own installs and through the scalr.net service provided. Seems they
are using it quite effectively.

------
ivankirigin
Is anyone using this? How portable is the configuration?

~~~
seekely
Take this with a grain of salt, as I may have judged this too quickly, but I
was not impressed. The tutorial linked is indeed pretty solid and it was
trivial to get Scalr up, but the product itself seems half finished (which to
be fair makes sense since its very early at v.5). I also took a gander at the
code, and I was equally not impressed.

I am excited at the potential of Scalr, and maybe in another few months to a
year I'll take another look, but for now I would still rather just manage EC2
by hand than become dependent on Scalr.

~~~
davidn
Scalr is still taking shape as can be expected with any new open-source
project. There is a new version that will be released soon which will go a
long way in terms of stability and robustness. Keep an eye out for it in a
month or so.

------
avner
there is no such thing as immediate "automatic" scaling (at least not in the
sense as amazon makes it appear).

That said, Yes Scalr is pretty cool, in fact it is almost a godsend for high
traffic apps out there... but take this with a grain of salt- establishing
server farms using pre-built generic AMIs to load balance your databases can
come at a cost...literally.

Scalr still has some way to go but it sure does look promising.

------
wrigley
Were looking at using Mosso.com instead of AWS, seems just an easier option
for us requiring less technical knowledge

------
mtw
does someone know how much time it takes to start a new instance? and also the
delay between 2 pollings?

I'm asking since with websites like digg, traffic can 10x for your website in
60 seconds.

